# [H] CSM, IG super heavy tanks and loads more to come (ebay)[W]£££[UK]



## Abaddonthejoiner (Jun 18, 2012)

I have listed on ebay a range of warhammer 40k items from chaos space marines, to terminators, chaos tanks, IG baneblades and loads more to come in the next few days. The prices are very reasonable buy it nows so no waiting for the auction to end. Please take a look 

Also i may be re-listing an imperial guard, imperial fist armoured company box set which was bought for £200 and the buyer does not seem to be paying so look out for that mega 10 x leman russ box. Thanks 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/steviedeej/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg= 

:rofl:


----------

